# Charting while breastfeeding



## rrs (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm new to NFP, and would like to begin charting. The problem is, I don't know WHERE to begin. Do most people use charting software? If so, what? I'm trying Fertility Friend, and have attempted the software from TCOYF previously, but there is no consideration for breastfeeding in either program (as far as I know).

I haven't had a menstrual period since January 2007. How do I qualify the start of a cycle? Do I just jump right in, and consider the first day that I chart the first day of my cycle?

Carter is 11 months old, and eats approximately every 2 hours or so at night (and during the day, too). I understand that my disrupted sleep pattern can effect my temperatures, but would like to observe them to see if any consistency exists. I'm not truly expecting ovulation to return yet, but I am hopeful!

Thanks


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I've only ever charted while breastfeeding, for several (around 9) mos after my 3rd baby's birth & now I've just started up again since my period has come back after my 4th baby. I use Fertility Friend online. If I were you, I'd just jump right in. Make today cd1 & start charting away! It'll be fun & neat to see if there's any kind of pattern. I'm not sure that I've slept a solid 3 hours straight in the past 4 years







, but charting still seems to work fine for me. I always see a big increase in my temp even if I had really terrible sleep.

Good luck!


----------



## MeiTaiMamma (Feb 28, 2006)

There is a nice section in Honoring Your Cycle by Katie Singer about charting while breastfeeding. I didn't know about charting while I was breastfeeding, so I cannot help you from personal experience. But I would check out her website and the book. Her website is Garden of Fertility. There are also free charts to download on there. Which reminds me, I need one....


----------



## rrs (Jul 11, 2007)

So, about 2 hours after writing this post, I started having a little spotting...

Life is ironic.

I will definitely check out Honoring Your Cycle, and the website!

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## library lady (Sep 3, 2007)

I would recommend jumping right in. I love the computer but I can't ever seem to get my chart information to the computer so I always print out charts and keep everything in paper format next to my bed so I don't have to go very far. You can print out some charts here: http://www.irh.org/french/nfpchart.html

Regarding breastfeeding and charting, I always chart to get an idea of where I am at. As time goes on, you will start seeing patterns. A lot of times you can ovulate before you get your period back. Likewise, getting your period back does not always mean that you are ovulating. I have never had any problems charting even though I did not always get a ton of uninterupted sleep. I think you only need to have an hour or two worth of sleep before taking your temp. You may not be able to figure out the start of your cycle right away because temps while breastfeeding can be all over the place.


----------



## cathochick (Oct 17, 2004)

Some people write down a fake period in order to start using the TCOYF software while breastfeeding. Just mark the first day you chart as a period but put in the notes section that you haven't actually started cycling again yet.


----------

